# أطول نكتة فى العالم



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*أطول نكتة فى العالم
0000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000

مرة قائد جيش 



كان بيكلم الجنود 



فى قاعة كبيرة



عدد الجنود



100جندى



وهو بيتكلم



واحد عطس



القائد عايز يعرف



مين اللى عطس



قال : 



مين اللى عطس؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 50 على اليمين



و 50 على الشمال



سأل الخمسين اللى على اليمين



قال : مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا :



مفيش حد فينا عطس



القائد قتلهم كلهم



راح للخمسين اللى على اليمين



قالهم : مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 25 على اليمين



و 25 على الشمال



سأل ال 25 اللى على اليمين



مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا مش أنا



القائد قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 25 اللى على الشمال



مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد 



قسمهم 13 على اليمين و12 على الشمال



سأل ال13 اللى على الشمال



حد فيكو عطس ؟



كلهم قالو لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال12 اللى على اليمين



مين فيكو اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 6 على اليمين و 6 على الشمال


سأل ال 6 اللى على اليمين



حد فيكو اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 6 اللى على الشمال



مين فيكو اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم



3 على اليمين و 3 على الشمال



سأل ال 3 اللى على اليمين



حد فيكو عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 3 اللى على الشمال



مين فيكوا اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد

قسمهم 2 على اليمين و 1 على الشمال



سأل ال 2 الى على الشمال



مين فيكو اللى عطس ؟



الإثنين قالو مش انا



قتلهم !!!!!



سأل الواحد اللى على الشمال



قاله انت اللى عطست ؟



قاله :



ايوة انا



القائد قاله :
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v*
*v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

يرحمكم الله

:new6:*​


----------



## سنايبر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب صدقيني من احسن النكت الي سمعتها في حياتي..
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

أى خدمة 

منتدى الكنيسة ينفرد بأحلى النكت و الأفشات​


----------



## سنايبر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

*اكيد اكيد​*


----------



## MARINSE (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

صح انها طويلة.......بس حلوة مثل صاحبتها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*



MARINSE قال:


> صح انها طويلة.......بس حلوة مثل صاحبتها


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا جدا يا فراشة ربنا يباركك بجد انتى تحفة ومواضيعك جميلة

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

*قديمة يا حماتوا *

*هع هع هع *


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

فكرتينى زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
لما كان واحد يقول نكته اكثر من نص دقيقه 
نقوله كلنا بحس واحد هى نكته ولا حكايه
عموما هى نكته قصدى حكايه جميله
عايزيين حاجه جديده
زى ( سواق تاكسى نايم فى حجرته مراته فتحت الباب وأفلته ؛ نادى عليها قال لها افتحيه وأفلية تانى )
تحياتى


----------



## يوسف المطرف (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شنو هذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وربي بطني تعورني هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روعه روعه روعه هههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدج وبنتظااااااااااار يديدج*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*



اخت مهرائيل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدا جدا يا فراشة ربنا يباركك بجد انتى تحفة ومواضيعك جميلة
> 
> ميرسى على تعبك



ميرسى يا سكر على الكلام الحلو :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> *قديمة يا حماتوا *
> 
> *هع هع هع *



بس حلوة ماتنكرررررررررررش :a63:​


----------



## kamer14 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده عشان عطسه


----------



## nana25 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*

_سيبك انت يا فراشة يا عسل
اى حاجه بتقوليها لذيذه جدا_

:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده عشان عطسه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil7:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أطول نكتة فى العالم*



nana25 قال:


> _سيبك انت يا فراشة يا عسل_
> 
> _اى حاجه بتقوليها لذيذه جدا_
> 
> ...





:love34: ميرسى يا نانا :love34:

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (1 أبريل 2010)

*اطول نكته فى العالم*








أطول نكته  بالعالم 
مرة قائد جيش 



كان يكلم الجنود 



فى قاعة كبيرة



عدد الجنود



100جندى



وهو يتكلم



واحد عطس



القائد عايز يعرف



مين اللى عطس



قال : 



مين اللى عطس؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 50 على اليمين



و 50 على الشمال



سأل الخمسين اللى على اليمين



قال : مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا :



محدش فينا عطس



القائد قتلهم كلهم



راح للخمسين اللى على اليسار



قالهم : مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 25 على اليمين



و 25 على الشمال



سأل ال 25 اللى على اليمين



مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا مش احنا



القائد قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 25 اللى على الشمال



مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد 



قسمهم 13 على اليمين و12 على الشمال



سأل ال13 اللى على الشمال



في حد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالو لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال12 اللى على اليمين



مين فيكم اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم 6 على اليمين و 6 على الشمال


سأل ال 6 اللى على اليمين



في حد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 6 اللى على الشمال



مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد



قسمهم



3 على اليمين و 3 على الشمال



سأل ال 3 اللى على اليمين



في حد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 3 اللى على الشمال



مين فيكم اللى عطس ؟



محدش رد

قسمهم 2 على اليمين و 1 على الشمال



سأل ال 2 الى على الشمال



مين فيكم اللى عطس ؟



الإثنين قالو مش احنا 



قتلهم !!!!!



سأل الواحد اللى على الشمال



قاله انت اللى عطست ؟



قاله :



  انا



القائد قاله :
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

يرحمك الله...​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اطول نكته فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قتل كل ده علشان يقوله يرحمك الله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكره جميله جدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي علي النكته الرائعه دي هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اطول نكته فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى طوية حبيتين هههههههههههه لكن عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اطول نكته فى العالم*


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اطول نكته فى العالم*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههه  مسخره 

شكرا علي النكته الطويله هههههههههههههههههههه

جامده جدا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اطول نكته فى العالم*

هههههههههههه
جميله​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ..*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى 

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه...ايه كل ده..يا فراشه..تحفه..طب قتله ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟..مشكوره يا عسل


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه اوي​


----------



## fight the devil (6 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله الجيش ما كانش 3000

بس نكته حلوه عاشت الايادي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

